# UK Hypno Chat



## eric

I am working at a music store until the fifth, so I miss UK chat once again. My apologies for this and as soon as I am done I will be there. I hope in the meantime you can all chat together. I started this before I realize I was doing this but I am sure others will help. I think it helps to talk to each other and support each other. Thanks------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## wanderingstar

see you in Feb then eric!


----------



## AZmom1

I have an MRI scheduled at 12:00 on my knee, so if I get home in time, I'll be there. See you all in chat.AZ


----------



## eric

AZ, good luck with the knee.Sorry about the chat, I have a computer there, but it doesn't have voice or set up for me to be in chat. In feb I will be back in for it though.Thanks------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn

I'll try to pop in...taking care of my sick daughter, but if she is resting, I will try to join the Brit chat...take care all..------------------Marilyn


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

**Hmmmm...music store, eh...can he cop a discount on CD's for board members...or maybe it is an instrument store in which case I would have to buy a new accordian or take up sax to get a discount....We'll ask when he returns...have yor wish-lists ready.MNL


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Bump for the Brits! I am in chat now if any of you wish to chat..







3:10 Central ST; 9;10 UK time...I will wait a bit to see if anyone stops in... Take care.------------------Marilyn


----------

